# Hit the 1/64 Highway



## Diomakr

*Here's some shots of my NEW Interstate Highway diorama layout:


Yet Another Mishap On MY Highway by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr



For Official Use Only Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Daily Grind Highway Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Patience Pays Off by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr

Thanks for visitin'*


----------



## dmRusso

Lord a mighty, that's a lot of little cars. Good job!!! What did you use for the turf on side of highway???


----------



## bucwheat

Geez,busy place


----------



## Diomakr

*THANKS for the comments- the grass is from a mat made by Busch and the bushes are Woodland Scenics clump foilage- i usually get that stuff from model railroad supply sites like discount trains online, model train stuff, internet model trains etc. there is a list of suppliers/ resources here: 1stPix FAQ*


----------



## dmRusso

Gosh - Mystic Beach is huge! Thanks for the info and link - interesting read.


----------



## roadrner

Great dio. Looks like 95 South in northern VA. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Diomakr

*THANKS for all the comments- here's a look at a fatal crash scene on the Interstate:


Crisis on the Canyon Park Extension! by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Crisis on the Canyon Park Extension (3) by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr



Crisis on the Canyon Park Extension (9) by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr

THANKS again for VISITING!*


----------



## Dyonisis

I love dioramas! They're always interesting, and I love being able to see things from another persons' point of view. This is cool, lot's to see. Thanks for sharing this, it brings back a lot of fond childhood memories. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Diomakr

*More pix from the hectic Hi-ways*

*THANKS for all the comments... here are few more everyday shots from MY highways:


Interstate Highway Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Interstate Highway Overpass by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Overpass Overview  by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Wide Open Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr

As Always- THANKS for visitin'..

*


----------



## starduster

This is simply fantastic, when I was modeling trolleys and interurban's some people I was out of touch with reality until I had photos of the real thing that was running in their own town around 1900, but who ever coincided modeling the highway system, this is a great project keep us posted on future work. Karl


----------



## Diomakr

*THANKS for all the compliments... here's a few more shots:


Gulf-Atlantic Expressway by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


WRONG WAY by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr



Interstate Highway Overpass II by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Stuck in Traffic by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr

*


----------



## Diomakr

*On MY (1/64) Highway UPDATE*

*It's been tough keeping up with all the recent additions being added to the 1stPix dioramas- and lately i've been trying to concentrate on the all new city and build some more off-road layouts...

but, here's a few more everyday shots from MY highway:


Road Work: Just another everyday Delay... by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Traffic Cam: Canyon Park Extension by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


WIDE LOAD on the Interstate by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Almost Home by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Dial #626 for Roadside Assistance by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Classic Memories on the Overpass by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


You're going the WRONG WAY!! (Part 2 of 5) by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Thanks for visitin' and DON'T Drive Angry! *


----------



## dge467

Those are some great pictures! Awesome details!


----------



## ilan benita

Pictures are great! Details are amazing I love them:thumbsup:


----------



## guinnesspeanut

*Car carriers..*

I saw a few car carriers here. Nice one with the classics. Do you have any that _are classic?_ I'd love to put one or 2 on my layout, but they're either too old without enough detail, or too small, like the newer yellow Hotwheels. Seems like these and busses are left out, at least where I've been looking..


----------



## Dyonisis

*DON'T DRIVE ANGRY!!!! *I'll agree with that!! :thumbsup: Too many A-holes around here to begin with! What used to be two lane roads have evolved into eight lane highways here. 

I love the lighting, and camera quality of you photos! The broken down Mustang with the tow truck is cute. I like the gridlock look that this has. It reminds of the hot afternoons going from the north end of town to the south where I live with no air conditioning in a '78 Chevy Monte Carlo that used to be my grandmothers'. She loved that car - I hated it!! It would die every time I turned a corner, or stepped on the gas until it got hot enough for the oil to circulate! It almost cost me my life when it was destroyed by a speeding teen punk from another city that was in a hell fire hurry to get home two days before thanksgiving of '98. I still have dreams about that car from time to time. 


~ Chris​


----------



## Diomakr

*THANKS 4 all the comments and compliments...

as far as 'classic' car carriers go- M2 machines has just released some within the last 6 months or so. (about $16 each) i've seen 'em at wally's etc, and of course online... i have two of 'em, but no pix right now. 

Don't Drive Angry is a favorite slogan of mine- it's from a great movie...*


----------



## mikecast

That is just FANTASTIC!


----------



## Dyonisis

Diomakr said:


> *Don't Drive Angry is a favorite slogan of mine- it's from a great movie...*


I understand, brother. I was just reiterating what you've already said. I agree completely! I've seen, and even done some really stupid things in traffic myself when driving angry because someone elses stupidity enrages me! 

~ Chris​


----------



## Diomakr

*Aggressive Driving usually ends badly, not only in Baynard Co. but all over the (1/64 scale) US: 


Dark and Stormy Night Dash-Cam by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


North Carolina Interstate 40 Crash Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr


Benedict MD Rescue Engine 5-2: The Rt. 231 Express by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr

And while we're at it: always make sure your oversize novelty cartoon characters are properly secured:


The Spongebob Calamity by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr

*


----------



## Dyonisis

I've usually seen that second pic happen with small cars. However, my mom is a school bus driver, and some dumbass hit her in the back of the bus while she was PARKED waiting for students to come out of the school. When my mom got out the car was destroyed, the bus had some paint damage, but was otherwise intact for the most part other than the small car shaped dent left in the bumper. It was some black woman that was high, cussing, and yelling at the top of her voice calling my mom, and the school principal every filthy name in the book because they're white. While waiting for the police she called someone to come get her, but when they arrived the police blocked her from escaping in the other car! She opened up her wallet, and inside was a multitude of I.D. cards - not drivers' licenses. They of course arrested her, and booked her for driving without a license, no insurance, and DUI of an illegal substance. Not surprising in the least bit! It happens here all the time. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Diomakr

*Ringing in the New Year on MY highway*

*2013's gonna be a big one in Baynard County. The brand new Baynard Bridge-Tunnel is now open for business, and Baynard Police are kicking off a county-wide Aggressive Driving reduction program... 


Baynard Bridge-Tunnel: Car Lanes by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Traffic is Running Smoothly by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Baynard Bridge-Tunnel: South Exit Lanes by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


New Statistics in the Making by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


We're Watching You... by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr

As Always, thanks for visitin' and Don't Drive Angry...

*


----------



## Domb1972

Great Detail


----------



## Diablo_Fire

Diomakr said:


> *THANKS for all the comments... here are few more everyday shots from MY highways:
> 
> 
> Interstate Highway Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Interstate Highway Overpass by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Overpass Overview  by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Wide Open Diecast Diorama by PMC 1stPix, on Flickr
> 
> As Always- THANKS for visitin'..
> 
> *



Great work love these scenes


----------



## Diomakr

*NEW Road Work on the OLD Highway*

*I know it's been awhile since i've done much with the hi-ways, but i've been concentrating on the all new 1:64 city. 

AnywaY, here's some shots from a little project that I've been working on between the Summer Car Shows in Mystic Beach:


Stay in Lane: Road Work by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Merge Left: Revenge of the Construction Delay by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Gets Worse Before It Gets Better by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Tearing Up the Expressway by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr


Slow is Much Better than Stop by Phil's 1stPix, on Flickr

THANKS for visitin' and Please Drive Safely...
*


----------

